# Problem booting FreeBSD



## jacatone (Jan 25, 2020)

Burned a dvd of boot only v.12 and it's asking for a root password. Anyone know it. Why does this distro make it so hard to use?


----------



## getopt (Jan 25, 2020)

jacatone said:


> Why does this distro make it so hard to use?


FreeBSD is NOT a "distro". FreeBSD is a full operating system.

FreeBSD has a learning curve - and a famous handbook:









						Chapter 2. Installing FreeBSD
					

Guide about how to install FreeBSD, the minimum hardware requirements and supported architectures, how to create the installation media, etc




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## `Orum (Jan 26, 2020)

If you're just trying to use it as a "live" CD (i.e. you're not installing FreeBSD), the root password should be null.  Just hit enter if you're prompted for a password.


----------



## CraigHB (Jan 26, 2020)

getopt said:


> FreeBSD is NOT a "distro". FreeBSD is a full operating system.



Well distribution is in the name, what the "D" in FreeBSD stands for, but it's not a distribution in the GNU/Linux sense.  It's a package built top to bottom by one group rather than an amalgamation of parts from various groups.

It's actually one of the advantages of FreeBSD, everything is designed to work together.  The kernel guys are just down the hall (so to speak) from the userland guys.  That and the more liberal license makes FreeBSD really good for people that want to do special applications with their own proprietary code.


----------

